
What's the real cost of losing a talented employee? - wbelk
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/20130816200159-131079-employee-retention-now-a-big-issue-why-the-tide-has-turned
======
DamonHD
I think hiring and retention has to be accepted as a continuing process, even
for small businesses, partly because sometimes in the end game the right and
best thing to do for a talented member of staff might be to encourage them to
look for opportunities beyond those available in the organisation.

